# Rats Chewing Bars of Cage?



## WhimsicalArtist

Hello rat family! I have an all too common dilemma that I'm faced with. A few weeks ago, one of my rats (a cutie named Atom) started chewing on the bars of his cage. It wasn't anything too extreme, mainly because he would use his back teeth to chew. I assumed it felt good to him (despite the numerous chews in his cage). I would spray him with a water bottle, he would squeak with indignation, then he would stop to groom himself and go about other rattie business for a few hours. 

Recently, however, he's began influencing his 5 brothers. They all team up to chew on the bars with their FRONT teeth. I'm terrified that they'll actually be able to break through someday and escape while I'm at work or something. They seem to be chewing in roughly the same spots, and I've began noticing some wear and tear on the bars. I'm purchasing a Critter Nation cage for them in the future (around the end of December), so this one NEEDS to hold up till then. 

They get plenty of time out of the cage daily (about 4 hours a day once I get home from work). They have tons of chews and many hideouts. Is there anything I can do to stop or discourage this behavior? Spraying them with the water bottle doesn't seem to phase them, as they get back at it as soon as the shock of being sprayed wears off (2 seconds, MAX). 

PLEASE HELP! ???


----------



## moonkissed

It is just boredom behavior. 

I am assuming they are all young. Sometimes it can be hard even if they get alot of time out in one chunk. They are usually more active in spurts. So that is good then in that moment but later on they are just going to be active again.

You can try taking them out multiple times a day. If you can even do a second for 20-30 mins it will likely help. Adjusting the schedule to fit with when they are most active. You can also try feeding them at that time. 
Sometimes rearranging the cage can help. Try a wheel to help burn off energy. Try some interactive toys in the cage to help. A dig box- full of fleece scraps, threading newspaper or cardboard through the bars, pinatas, etc... decorate the cage to encourage climbing.


----------



## WhimsicalArtist

Their cage is very decorated and very interactive (Halloween themed haha). But I guess I'll try letting them out more than once a day. Hopefully that will begin to curb their behavior. My 4 girls in the cage next to them don't chew the bars at all, but then again, they are a few weeks older.


----------



## TheRatAttack

One of my baby boys will chew on the bars of his cage until I let him out, eventually I just learned to wear ear plugs to bed.


----------



## Gribouilli

Two of my 3 boys will chew on the bars if they hear me give some treats to the girls accross the room, lol. Otherwise none of my 7 rats ever chew on the bars. Do they have a wheel in their cage? That would help with the extra energy if they don't otherwise let them out more often, even if you only have 10 mins now and then during the day, that will add up and burn some extra energy


----------



## WhimsicalArtist

Thanks for the suggestion, Gribouilli. However, I was always told that wheels for rats were a huge no-no because it's bad for their spines and they could develop back problems later on in life.


----------



## Gribouilli

WhimsicalArtist said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Gribouilli. However, I was always told that wheels for rats were a huge no-no because it's bad for their spines and they could develop back problems later on in life.


Only if you get them wheels that only too small for them. Ifvthe wheels are 12" in diameter they won't create any back problems. I never had a rat with back problems I have used different rat wheels, including the whodent wheel, the kaytee silent spinner, and the Attic Stealth wheeel.


----------



## Asteria

WhimsicalArtist said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Gribouilli. However, I was always told that wheels for rats were a huge no-no because it's bad for their spines and they could develop back problems later on in life.


Definitely only applies to undersized wheels. If you have a 12" or above wheel it's big enough so they don't have to arch their back. Flying saucer wheels are the best in my opinion. Some rats will not be interested in running on wheels at all, however it's a good idea to at least try get them to use one.


----------



## Grotesque

My rats also use large wheels with no issues. We have the largest Silent Spinner. I can't recommend it enough. We have a Flying Saucer one also but they just want to sleep in that one.


----------



## Andromeda

Is it possible that they're being stressed out by something? One of my boys chews the bars on their carrier sometimes when I put them in there, and I'm pretty sure it's because the carrier makes him anxious. Has the environment your cage is in changed at all?


----------



## corgiloafs

I have two unfixed ratties, and only the more rambunctious and dominant one (Jojo) will chew on the cage bars and I'm assuming its just for attention. It seems pretty random whenever he starts to chew, chew,chew during the day but he does it consistently when I turn out the lights and go to bed. My sibling and I work to ignore him and even spritz him with a bit of water to get him to stop, that usually seems to do the trick.  

Happy ratting


----------



## Catsratz

My Uncle Pester would chew the bars when he smelled food and saw me looking in his direction. 
When he saw I'd laugh about it he wouldn't even first smell food before he gnawed, just saw me looking his way - so I'd scold him and he quit it. 
Unless he smelled food at the same time


----------

